# Betta Certificates



## Perry the platypus (Aug 20, 2012)

I made a betta certificate for Perry and I was wondering if any of you would like one. It's free (like always). I just need your betta's name, date of birth, your name (just first), your betta's parents, and address (city, state, country, and zip code). I'll see if I can print it on Microsoft.


----------



## registereduser (Jul 30, 2010)

I don't think you should be collecting people's addresses. :shock:


----------



## SeaHorse (Dec 27, 2010)

Perry, While it is generous of you to offer to make these certificates we cannot have members giving out their addresses. And we certainly don't want anyone posting their information here in the open threads. 
Thank you for your co-operation. (This thread may be closed upon review.)


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I agree with Jakiebabie. We want our members to be safe.


----------



## Perry the platypus (Aug 20, 2012)

Ok let's see umm not your name and not your address is that ok?


----------



## SinX7 (Oct 20, 2012)

Just make it electronic. Then just send them a email  Safer and easier.


----------



## Perry the platypus (Aug 20, 2012)

I am good at technology but I'm not a geek!


----------



## gemsbok (Jun 22, 2011)

What's geeky about email? Everyone uses it.


----------



## rubinthebetta (Oct 9, 2012)

What they mean is make the Microsoft word doc and then email them. In my opinion, PMing or posting them may work better.


----------



## Perry the platypus (Aug 20, 2012)

I'll try.


----------



## SeaHorse (Dec 27, 2010)

I believe you can even PM the person here and add an attachment. Try sending a test one to a friend to see if it will work. Then the receiver of the certificate can save it on their own computer or print it on their own printer. You save money by not paying for paper, ink and stamps, not to mention the safety issues of giving out an address or an email.


----------



## rubinthebetta (Oct 9, 2012)

I'll be the person you send it to as a test if you want. Think of me as the "guinea pig" XD


----------

